
As the FAA finalizes the 737 Max’s return, is Boeing’s jet now safe? - miked85
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/as-the-faa-finalizes-the-737-maxs-return-is-boeings-jet-now-safe/
======
wtt604
You would hope that Boeing has went into excruciating detail about explaining
how it happened before and exactly how they have fixed and verified that it
cannot happen again and that they have not broken anything that was working in
the previous version.

You would hope!

